# Script pour relancer une application



## DarkPeDrO (10 Novembre 2008)

Yo,

Je souhaiterais créer un script assez basique, puisque j'aimerais qu'il permette de relancer une application choisie, toutes les heures.
J'ai cherché du coté d'Automator, mais je n'ai pas trouvé comment faire pour que cette application se relance toutes les 1 heures....

J'aurais besoin d'un peu d'aide.

D'avance merci.

DP


----------



## grumff (11 Novembre 2008)

Bah, cherche du côté du cron. 
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cron


----------



## ceslinstinct (11 Novembre 2008)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> Yo,
> 
> Je souhaiterais créer un script assez basique, puisque j'aimerais qu'il permette de relancer une application choisie, toutes les heures.
> J'ai cherché du coté d'Automator, mais je n'ai pas trouvé comment faire pour que cette application se relance toutes les 1 heures....
> ...


Bonjour

Tu cherche quoi pour ton script?

Ouvrir l'application, exécuter une action, sauvegarder le résultat et quitter l'application (pour libérer la mémoire vive).

Quel genre d'application tu veut utiliser?

Quelques détails sur la recherche (on te demande pas un cahier des charges), aide bien pour donner une réponse.

@+


----------



## DarkPeDrO (11 Novembre 2008)

Salut,

Merci pour vos réponses.

En fait, j'aimerais un script pour Xtorrent. Comme toutes les heures, il limite la bande passante à 10 Ko/s toutes les heures, et que je ne peux pas acheter de clé de licence, ce serait une solution idéale...
Voila pourquoi j'aimerais que lorsque je lance cette application, automatiquement, il lance une sorte de décompte et que, une heure après, il quitte l'application de façon normale, et la relance, pareil, de façon normale.


----------



## grumff (11 Novembre 2008)

Pour quitter l'application proprement, j'imagine qu'il faudra passer par de l'applescript, à moins que justement automator te le permette, et pour l'exécuter toutes les heures comme je te le disais tu passes par le cron. Mais je m'interroge quand même sur la légalité de la chose du coup...


----------



## DarkPeDrO (11 Novembre 2008)

Ah? Comment ça?

Je n'utilise pas de "keygen" ou autre bidule pour pirater ce logiciel, l'éditeur nous laisse utiliser Xtorrent pendant une durée de 1heure en illimité, puis, si on achète pas la licence, limite les téléchargements à 10 Ko/s. On est donc obligé de quitter et redémarrer le logciel pour que cela reprenne. Où est donc le problème?


----------



## grumff (11 Novembre 2008)

Faudrait lire la licence en détail, mais tu contournes quand même un bridage de la version de démo, même si c'est par des techniques à priori clean, enfin je n'ai pas lut la licence d'xtorrent, et je ne suis pas juriste non plus, donc je m'en mêlerai pas plus que ça, j'émets un doute, c'est tout.  Et je donne quand même des solutions, puisque de toutes façons ça pourra aider quelqu'un d'autre dans un autre contexte.


----------



## g.camp (14 Novembre 2008)

Tu vas dans éditeur de script. Je te conseil appleScript plutôt que Automator, puisque plus puissant...

Et tu écrit


```
Quit app "XSlimmer" 

do shell script "/bin/sleep 1" 
-- Tu peux aussi utiliser delay  1, mais c'est moins efficace côté ressources

tell app "XSlimmer"

do shell script "/bin/sleep 3600"
--  3600 secondes d'attentes...
```

Et voilà!

Tu peux le mettre en application autonome, et cherche dockless pour mac dans google, ça peut être utille!

(Pas testé, mais je ne vois pas pourquoi ça ne marcherait pas! )


----------



## Warflo (14 Novembre 2008)

Un peu plus AppleScript  :

```
on idle
    tell app "foo" to quit
    delay 1
    tell app "foo" to lauch
    return 3600
end idle
```
Il faut cocher "Rester en arrière-plan" lorsque tu sauvegarde l'appli.


----------



## DarkPeDrO (14 Novembre 2008)

Merci! Je vais tester tout ça!


----------



## DarkPeDrO (14 Novembre 2008)

Yo,

Quand l'enregistre, rien ne se passe. J'ai mis "Enregistrer sous...". Et lorsque je double clic sur le script, il m'ouvre AppleScript, mais rien ne se passe...


----------



## ceslinstinct (14 Novembre 2008)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> Yo,
> 
> Quand l'enregistre, rien ne se passe. J'ai mis "Enregistrer sous...". Et lorsque je double clic sur le script, il m'ouvre AppleScript, mais rien ne se passe...


Bonsoir

Une application cochée *Rester en arrière plan* n'est pas visible, elle travaille en tâche de fond.

Pour la quitter il suffit d'aller dans le Dock.

Fait un test avec ce code pour comprendre le fonctionnement.


```
on idle
	--tell app "foo" to quit
	beep
	-- delay 1
	--  tell app "foo" to lauch
	return 10 -- 3600 (temporisation en secondes)
end idle
```

Tu remplace *foo* par le nom de ton application.

Cela devrais marcher.

PS: Mes excuses *Warflo* d'avoir piraté ton code.

@+


----------



## DarkPeDrO (14 Novembre 2008)

Mais c'est pareil, je fais copier coller de ton code, je le colle dans la fenêtre Editeur de Scripts, et après, je fais "Éxécuter" et rien ne se passe :'(


----------



## ceslinstinct (14 Novembre 2008)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> Mais c'est pareil, je fais copier coller de ton code, je le colle dans la fenêtre Editeur de Scripts, et après, je fais "Éxécuter" et rien ne se passe :'(


Il faut l'enregistrer, dans l'éditeur de script ça ne fonctionne pas.

Enregistrer sous...
Format de fichier Application pour PPC ou progiciel pour une version UB
Cocher Rester en arrière plan (pour travailler en tâche de fond, donc invisible)

Enregistrer, et tester avec cette application et non le code.

@+


----------



## fanougym (16 Novembre 2008)

le P2P c'est mal.
Par contre, bidouiller sur un script, c'est intéressant ...
essayes celui-ci ... (à copier coller autant de fois que l'on veut que l'application se réouvre)
Veiller à ce que l'app soit bien dans le dossier applications



```
tell application "Finder"
	activate
	select window of desktop
	select window of desktop
	make new Finder window to startup disk
	select Finder window 1
	select Finder window 1
	set target of Finder window 1 to folder "Applications" of startup disk
	select Finder window 1
	select Finder window 1
	open application file "xtorrent.app" of folder "Applications" of startup disk
end tell
delay 3000
quit application "Xtorrent"
delay 10
```


----------



## DarkPeDrO (16 Novembre 2008)

Merci! Avec ça, ça marche!


----------



## fanougym (16 Novembre 2008)

de rien !
disons que tu as eu plus de chance que moi à l'époque ...


----------



## secu2 (16 Novembre 2008)

Le P2P n'est pas 'Mal' , le P2P est une plateforme de partage de fichiers, ce qui est mal c'est de partager des fichiers soumis au copyright illégalement par l'intermédiaire du P2P et de recupérer des fichiers soumis au copyright illégalement par l'intermédiaire du P2P.

Le P2P est une plateforme suberbe pour partager mes fichiers libres!

Sinon pour revenir dans le sujet: Tu as d'autre application qui éxistent pour les torrent, gratuites et Open Source (je prône le Open Source^^): *Azureus*, *BitTorrent**, **Tomato Torrent**,*http://sarwat.net/BitTorrent/*Bits on Wheels* et j'en passe...


----------



## DarkPeDrO (16 Novembre 2008)

Oui, certes, mais celles-ci n'intègrent pas d'outil de recherche directement dans le logiciel, ce que fait Xtorrent et il le fait bien


----------



## tatouille (17 Novembre 2008)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> Oui, certes, mais celles-ci n'intègrent pas d'outil de recherche directement dans le logiciel, ce que fait Xtorrent et il le fait bien


http://tc.versiontracker.com/product/redir/lid/605845/BitRocket_32.dmg


----------



## Didier Guillion (17 Novembre 2008)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> Oui, certes, mais celles-ci n'intègrent pas d'outil de recherche directement dans le logiciel, ce que fait Xtorrent et il le fait bien




Sisi, Azareus (enfin Vuze) a cela.

Cordialement


----------



## DarkPeDrO (17 Novembre 2008)

Didier Guillion a dit:


> Sisi, Azareus (enfin Vuze) a cela.
> 
> Cordialement


Oui, mais je ne sais pas pourquoi, les téléchargements ne passent pas...


----------



## ppppaaauul (27 Août 2010)

Salut,
Moi aussi je cherche un script pour relancer Xtorrent toutes les heures donc j'ai pris celui de fanougym, nickel sauf que quand Xtorrent ferme, il demande si on est sûr de vouloir fermer bla bla bla donc l'appli se ferme pas et ne peut donc pas se relancer... une idée ?

Merci

Edit : C'est bon, j'ai juste eu a désactiver ca message dans les réglages de Xtorrent et tout marche perfecto

A+


----------

